# ,

## Tiramisu

!        " "?

----------


## GVL224

> !        " "?

      ?

----------


## Dracon

> ?

  )))  !

----------


## Tiramisu

> ?

----------


## kachetkar



----------


## Dracon

> 

       )))))))))

----------


## andy

> !        " "?

  "    !   *!"

----------


## Lindorie

,   , ,     .   ,    .     .

----------


## GVL224

,        ...

----------


## Tiramisu

> ,        ...

  ,      .

----------


## andy

> ,   , ,     .   ,    .     .

----------


## 23q

,    .       ,  . -    .

----------


## Sky

곺  :)

----------


## Karen

.

----------


## Tiramisu

> -

     ))).

----------


## 23q

*Tiramisu*,   .

----------


## Tiramisu

*23q*,    ))).  
 ,  ,        .    90-60-90        .    ...

----------


## Condor

.             .

----------


## Tiramisu

> .             .

    ,   ?

----------


## Karen

> ,   ?

     .   !

----------


## Tiramisu

> .   !

  *Karen*,   ?

----------


## 23q

)

----------


## Karen

> *Karen*,   ?

   --.   

> .             .

   !    --"  " !

----------


## Tiramisu

> --

  ,    .  
   .  ,        (     ),   .  ,     77-87 ..    50-52 .       ""?

----------


## Karen

> 90-60-90        .    ...

        90-60-90 .    162       .

----------


## 79

> .             .

    ?   -       )))      - ,     )

----------


## Karen

> .  ,        (     ),   .

      ,     .       .     .     .   

> ?   -       )))      - ,     )

  -- !

----------


## Condor

*79*,                    .         .

----------


## Tiramisu

> 90-60-90 .    162

      .      ,    182   55      :  "", "",    .   52 ,   50.      25  ,     .      90-60-90.     .

----------


## Pentax

.    "  90-60-90" -       "  ".     .        ,     -   .  ,     "".    -.     ,   - !     .      - "  =  ".       (   ,       ),    ,     .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

**:    ... ,  ...   ...  ,     .

----------


## infospacer

> **:    ... ,  ...   ...

  **:       ?

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ?

   ..., - ...  ! 
 Photoshop,      - ?  
   
   
Ѹ    
   
...          -     ... ,      . 
               ...      -   !      ,      ,     ...

----------


## sharasha

-   ,      !

----------


## Condor

:         !

----------


## Jedi_Lee

...  -     .   : "   " - !   ...    ,  ...   : ,  ...   ,  , ! ...  -  ... .           ,           (   : "... -    "-!!!)    ...,    .      ,    ...   "  XXXXXL"    ,         ,      ...     -!    !!!  !!!            ,  ,        ...       ,     .   -  ...   - ... 
    51 ...  ?   
... ?    45    ...   
 ,   42 - "" ???   
...      50 ,     ...   
... - .

----------


## laithemmer

,  .   ,  .   .
 ,             -       ? 
  .    ,   . 
Ƴ     "",    :)

----------


## sharasha

*Jedi_Lee*,   :      -  ,  ,  .     ,    !  ,      !! !!  - ,    !
   -    40 ,   . Ƴ  . .
,   ,  ,   .    .  ,   ,  .   !!!  䳺,    !

----------


## Jedi_Lee

*sharasha*, ...! ...  .     

> ,  .

  ...        .  -  ...  ...    -.

----------


## laithemmer

> ,   ,  ,   .    .  ,   ,  .   !!!  䳺,    !

      .      ,       .     ,  .
 ,    .    .       ...   

> .        .  -  ...  ...    -.

       )   .   ,    .

----------


## sharasha

*laithemmer*,       100!! -  !  100     .  ,    ,   .   - !    -  ,   - . 
 ,     ,   ,  .     . 
   ,     - !         !    ,  !

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> .

  ... !!!        -   ...   ,  ,    ""

----------


## laithemmer

> laithemmer,       100!! -  !  100     .  ,    ,   .   - !    -  ,   - .
>      ,     ,   ,  .     .
>        ,     - !         !    ,  !

   ,   -  . 
      .        ,         + ))) ... ,     . 
..    ,    :(   

> ... !!!        -   ...   ,  ,     ""

       ,   .    .   ,    . 
        .   :    ?   .   ,     .   :)

----------


## sharasha

,      "")))))))

----------


## Merry Corpse

> ,   ?

     .    

> ,  ,        .    90-60-90        .

        ,       ,  .
    90-60-90?    **   ,      -      .         .    ,   ,  .

----------


## laithemmer

> ,      "")))))))

   ,    )   , .     ...  
,      ,       -

----------


## Condor

.       -           3  5     ,           .  95 - " ,      ( 300   ,  3    )      ".

----------


## 79

,     . 100   .        .       70 .   ,     .  40.    57 .    40? , .  70   ,    "   " )))  :  - 100-110 .    .      . 
 : http://ill.ru/cgi-bin/form.exp.bmi.pl      .   - , ,     .   22,3  )    )    )

----------


## laithemmer

,   .   ...

----------


## Condor

*laithemmer*,        ;

----------


## laithemmer

> laithemmer,        ;

   !  ,    !!!      ?)
      ,  ,      - . !

----------


## sharasha

!    -        !   .      ,  .   . 
  ,    - 10  .  -   -2   . ! "  ".

----------


## laithemmer

> ,    - 10  .  -   -2   . ! "  ".

               "        20 !"
  ,   ,     -    ,   ,

----------


## Condor

*laithemmer*, ,           .        .      SR-71

----------


## 23q

,  ...

----------


## sharasha

*laithemmer*,       !))

----------


## laithemmer

> ,           .        .      SR-71

     ,    -      ))    ,  . 
     ,     !   ,      .   

> laithemmer,       !))

  ,  ...   !!!

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ,  ...

  ......

----------


## Merry Corpse

> ,   .   ...

         ,   .   

> -      ))    ,  .

  ,     26-27   .       ,    10 ,           " "     ))            )

----------


## sharasha

,      .    )

----------


## Merry Corpse

> : http://ill.ru/cgi-bin/form.exp.bmi.pl      .

    .   ,     ,   ,  100  -  )

----------


## laithemmer

> ,      .    )

     ,   .  , ,    .
  ", ,  ,   !",   )

----------


## sharasha

*laithemmer*,       ,    .     16-20-  10!!!)))))

----------


## Pentax

> ,  .   ,  .   .
>  ,             -       ? 
>   .    ,   . 
> Ƴ     "",    :)

  ,   !  .    " ",   . 
""     .    ""    .   

> ,     . 100   .        .

      ,   -  .    .   "  ",    ,    ""  .

----------


## 79

,   ,       ,   .  
  )))

----------


## 23q

> ......

          ) , , .   

> ,   .  , ,    .
>   ", ,  ,   !",   )

     -  !   

> ,   ,       ,   .

         ?    !     10-15

----------


## 79

> ?    !     10-15

   ? , .  ,  " ".      - ,    .      ,     ,         .

----------


## Lindorie

-    .      - ,  .       .         ,    ,     ,    -       .    10   .  ,      .

----------


## Tiramisu

> -     ... ,      .

     .  ,      ))).   

> 

      
 ,     .   ,   "  "?   (    ),  -  .

----------


## Condor

-  ))

----------


## Tiramisu

> 

       ( ,    ),      .  
  ""  (     )   (   ).        ,        .      ?      ,    ?

----------


## Condor

*Tiramisu*,  ? ))))))   ??? ))))))

----------


## Tiramisu

> -  ...   - ...

  ,    ...  -   . -     ,    . -   ,    ,    .   30 ,   ""  "" :       ???  ,   ,    ,  ""    ,   ;    "" -        .    ,      . ,                 .   

> *Tiramisu*,  ? ))))))   ??? ))))))

    *Condor*,    " ".   ?    .

----------


## Condor

*Tiramisu*,     - )))

----------


## Tiramisu

> 

         .  ? )))

----------


## AlexDS

> .  ? )))

     :))))
()

----------


## Tiramisu

> : "   " - !

     ,        ?    . )))   

> ,    ""  .

      .   

> -  ))

   ,   .        .   . 
  ,   ,    :     ,  ,          ,    .  
   :   - .          .         -     ,     (  ,   .. -    )?     ,    - ,     100  50-    ?     .

----------


## sharasha

*Condor*,      !!!

----------


## V00D00People

> !        " "?

  ,        ,      . 
   ,       ,    : "", "" , "   "   .   ...    ...

----------


## Condor

*sharasha*,  .   ,     .         (   ).         ( ).          .        ?   ))  *Tiramisu*, 
1.  .
)  -    -  - ?   ?  :           - ,                          . 
)                  ?      .
2. .
)     -    ?         .     .           ,          ?        ,            ? )))
)       ?    .                (            ).      .
)   .   .        **    ,          .

----------


## Merry Corpse

*Condor*,     . 
 .            -    ,     . 
      , ,  +              .

----------


## Condor

*Merry Corpse*,     . 
         -    -     .              .    .  ,       .           8     .     .      -            .      over9000          -: "          (  ,    )"                ? ;

----------


## k

> 

       ,      ,      ""

----------


## Condor

*k*,      .               .       .                .         .         :D

----------


## sharasha

!!! '   - !      - !!!! *Condor*,    ,     !))))

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> .

  ....

----------


## Merry Corpse

,       .      -    ,     -  , .
  ))

----------


## 79

> ,       .      -    ,     -  , .
>   ))

        )))     -     .  ? )))

----------


## Ihor

> !!! '   - !      - !!!! *Condor*,    ,     !))))

  **:       ,      ,    ,

----------


## Condor

*79*,    ,    .        .            -          (        ).      .    " ". "      ".
             ,          ... *sharasha*,     ,   \   .       ,               ;)

----------


## 79

> " ". "      ".

    )     )     ()  ", !",    ",  " ))) .    )

----------


## Condor

*79*, ,

----------


## Olio

> Condor,    ,     !))))

    )

----------


## Tiramisu

> ?

     .                ().      ,   "  ".    .     ,   .      ,      .   

> Condor,     .

     ?       .   ,     -  .   

> 

  ""    .             .   

> 

      )).

----------


## Condor

*Tiramisu*,          ,           .           .                     .
,       
            ? !    ,     ?        ,    .
        ,           .              - .     -.    .

----------


## Tiramisu

> ,    .

   
  ))).  *Condor*,     .    . 
   ()  .

----------


## Karen

> ,     -  .

  *Tiramisu*,      XXXL   ?

----------


## Merry Corpse

> ,     -  .

      ? ))  ,   .  : "  .   .  !" 
    -   , ,  .

----------


## Karen

> ? ))  ,   .  : "  .   .  !" 
>     -   , ,  .

     !

----------


## Sky

*Merry Corpse*,   - "   " ))

----------


## Merry Corpse

> )).

     .))          ,      .     ,        .    .  ))

----------


## 23q



----------


## Merry Corpse

> !

           -   ,   . 
,           ,    ,  .        ,   ,      ..?

----------


## Karen

> 

    ?  *Merry Corpse*,          ?

----------


## Merry Corpse

> 

  
)))))      

> Merry Corpse,          ?

   ,     ,   .      .
 . 
)

----------


## Karen

> 

         ?

----------


## Merry Corpse

> ?

  . ,       ))

----------


## Karen

> . ,       ))

       ?

----------


## andy

> ?

   ,

----------


## AlexDS

> ? ))  ,   .  : "  .   .  !" 
>     -   , ,  .

                .

----------


## sharasha

"",     "-"  ""!...

----------


## andy

> "",     "-"  ""!...

     ",   "     -?

----------


## sharasha

,    ,    !!))))

----------


## Ihor

> "",     "-"  ""!...

       ,       !      ,

----------


## infospacer

> ,    ,    !!))))

     - ""?..

----------


## sharasha

*infospacer*,   .     ,               ,    !)))))

----------


## Merry Corpse

> "",     "-"  ""!.

    . ͳ     .      '  .  ,  "  ,  ?" -  .    

> ,    ,    !!))))

      㳿  ? )

----------


## sharasha

*Merry Corpse*,    ?    ,  )))
 ... ...      )

----------


## Merry Corpse

> ?

     .     ,  ,     ,        .   

> Merry Corpse,    ?    ,  )))

  ,  .     ))   

> ... ...      )

    ,     ,   "".    .

----------


## sharasha

*Merry Corpse*, !    !!       !  ,     !)) ,    )

----------


## Tiramisu

> .))

  :     ,    .    :  ,  . ,    .      ,        ,      .     .

----------


## Merry Corpse

*sharasha*,  ,      .    .
))

----------


## Tiramisu

> Tiramisu,      XXXL   ?

  .   .        .     40-42  -   .  
      - " "  .   ,     .

----------


## Merry Corpse

> :     ,    .

    ,         )   

> ,

   .

----------


## Tiramisu

> ? ))

  --.   

> - "   " ))

   .

----------


## sharasha

*Merry Corpse*,     -     ?)

----------


## Tiramisu

> ,         )

            ,   ..  ,     ""  ?  ?       .      .

----------


## Merry Corpse

> Merry Corpse,     -     ?)

     ,      )))

----------


## Pentax

.  ? .      ?    "   ".    , ..  , .

----------


## andy

> - ""?..

      "" 19           ,

----------


## Merry Corpse

> ,     ""  ?  ?

                .

----------


## Tiramisu

> .  ? .      ?

   ,    ,    .    . ,  ,   ))).

----------


## 2

> :   - .          .          -     ,     (  ,   .. -    )?     ,    - ,     100  50-    ?     .

  1.      ,      .      -        . ,    .  . -.     ,      ))   ,      ))     -        -  10 (   ).  
2. ,   ""    100  50 -       .          ""  "",    ...    ,  99,9999% ,    .     , Condor  .  , ,  20        "    ". 
3.    .   ,     .       .    ,      - .     -  ,      . 
  ,  . 
.
4.       .       .      -          -   .      ,      ,

----------


## Tiramisu

> .

  ,      .     .     . )))

----------


## Merry Corpse

> -          -   .      ,      ,

      )))

----------


## Tiramisu

> , ,  20        "    ".

  ,  ,     . ,    7?  .    

> -        -  10

     ,        .    

> -          -

   
   . ,     ,  .    ,     .  
   .  _         . 
 ,         -      (   -  );     ,   .          -        . 
     4-         169   .       ,      .     25 ,  - 23 .       . 
     8      ,      ;    .  
   ,          -   ,      . 
   ,      ,        ;        .  ,  ,     ;    "   " -         ._ 
.. *2*,          - ?

----------


## 2

> . ,     ,  .    ,     .

  ,  .         ?.      - - ( )-     -          .... -    -     ,   ))
         ,  -  ,      )))

----------


## Tiramisu

> - - ( )-     -          ...

     : ,     , 7   , ,    .     .      -   ))). ,  :   -   .

----------


## 2

> 2,          - ?

   .      -    ,  .   

> : ,     , 7   , ,    .     .      -   ))). ,  :   -   .

         .       4    !    !

----------


## Tiramisu

:     
   .

----------


## Tail

!    ...!

----------


## Pentax

. ,     .  "  ..." ((( 
  ,  .    " ".       .     - . ,   "" (((    .

----------


## Tail

> . ,     .  "  ..." (((

      * -    )))

----------


## Pentax

> * -    )))

     " " ))

----------

-   52,     54      1,73. ( ,       52,   ).    ҳ  -    ,  .      .     ,        ,  ,    54 ,  90,      80,        5.   ,     ,   , ,      .    54 - 59 -     ,   "  ,  23   15  ,  ,   .    ,     90 ,     .    .     -     ,     ,    , ,     ,   ,  . ,   .    ,    ,  ,    .,          , ,     ,   ,   , ,   :   2 ,     ..     ,     ,      ,  .     ,           50,  ,       .      ,   ,     ,       .  :      ,      .     ,     ,       3 ,        ,     90 ,       ,    80   .      ,       .     䳺,      ,    ,     .        ,       48,     54,   ?  ,   .    ,   .     .     ,   ,    :     .    ?  ? ̳    ?      ,          ?   -  ,  ,  쳺 ,   ,      "".    . ͳ   : ,   ,  .      .  3 ,   ,   . ĳ ,   3  . ,        ?   ,    ,      ,  .    200 ,      ".    -   ,      ,    ,   -  , ³     .     ,      :     .   ,      .         ,   ,        .    ,   :    ,    ,         .   ,     ,        -  ,   ,      ,     ,    .    -      ( ,      ,   6 ,           ),    ,         䳺.    .     -   -    .

----------


## 2

> .

  ,       -   .   

> ,    ,      ,  .    200 ,      ".    -   ,      ,    ,   -  , ³     .     ,      :     .

        -  .    .       ,    .   ,           . . .     (     ) +     (    ).  .        +    (  ).    .    .
     ,  .
   ,   ,        .       -  -  .       .   ,     - . 
   200 ?   -   6    ,    ..      -  ,  .               (  )  .         .         ,  .     ..      .   

> ,    ,  ,    .,          , ,     ,   ,   , ,   :   2 ,     ..

    ))      ,        .   . ..    -   .      ,     ,

----------


## Tiramisu

.

----------


## 2

> .

    ,    )  ? ?))

----------


## Tiramisu

> ? ?))

  .       .

----------


## 2

> .       .

     ?      ( )?

----------


## Tiramisu

> ?

    .                ,     .    .       .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> -  .    .       ,    .  ,           . . .     (     ) +     (    ).  .        +    (  ).    .    .

  ...!    

> -   6    ,    ..      -  ,  .               (  )  .         .         ,  .     ..      .

  ...  !!!   

> .

----------


## 2

*Jedi_Lee*, !    ,      -    .   10  ))

----------


## Karen

> .     -   -    .

  **,   .    .  .   11  . 173 --  .     .  .     7    .

----------


## Merry Corpse

?   "" ,      ,  ? )

----------


## Karen

> ?   "" ,      ,  ? )

         .      , .  ,         .

----------


## Merry Corpse

> .      , .

----------


## Karen

> http://www.thegauntlet.com/videos/th...orpse-clip.jpg

    .

----------

,  ,  )))     -  -    )))

----------


## Merry Corpse

*Karen*,    ?     ?     ? ))) 
       )))

----------

> **,   .    .  .   11  . 173 --  .     .  .     7    .

       ,  ,  )))     -  -    )))      ,     .

----------


## Karen

> )      ,     .

     "   "   ...

----------


## Merry Corpse

> "   "   ...

      ? ))

----------


## Tail

> .      , ..

  ** 

  ))

----------


## Karen

> ** 
> http://images.webpark.ru/uploads55/130320/Neck_04.jpg
>   ))

         .

----------

1922 .

----------


## rasta-koy

> 1922 .

  ,  -    ...

----------


## V00D00People

**:     

> ,  -    ...

    ... 
   2014 .

----------


## sharasha

!!!

----------


## rasta-koy

> 2014 .

      ?

----------


## V00D00People

> ?

   
  ,

----------


## andy

> 1922 . http://i2.wp.com/vicer.ru/wp-content...size=512%2C619

  !!!!

----------


## k

> !!!!

  *andy*, ? ,    20-   ,    ?

----------


## andy

> *andy*, ? ,    20-   ,    ?

  , "  ?" 
..   "", ?

----------


## 23q

?    ?  ?

----------


## Tiramisu

> **:     
>   ... 
>    2014 . http://starandstar.ru/wp-content/upl...o.-700x400.jpg http://24smi.org/public/media/news/2...3_q85_crop.jpg

     .

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Tiramisu

> http://img0.joyreactor.cc/pics/post/...W-1665661.jpeg

       .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> .

  ... ...,     ,  ,   ...   ...

----------


## Jedi_Lee

...    .

----------


## laithemmer

> ...    .

   ?

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ?

  ... -  *4- *

----------


## laithemmer

> -  4-

  ?      -    ,  500  .    +,  +++  
__________________  
        ,      ,  ? ,   .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ,      ,  ? ,   .

  ...

----------


## laithemmer

*Jedi_Lee*,  ,   .        -.

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> *Jedi_Lee*,  ,   .        -.

  ...   .          -  .          ,     - ,   ...

----------


## andy

> ...    .  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f90XE9Hn1gw#t=57

   ( ),     

> ?      -    ,  500  .    +,  +++  
> __________________ http://trendy.wmj.ru/uploads/images/.../05/5adb90.jpg 
>         ,      ,  ? ,   .

----------


## Lindorie

.  곺 ,  곺         ,   -   .      ,   ,  ,   ,  ,       .        ,  .   ,   ,        ,    ',      ,     ,    ,          .

----------


## Merry Corpse

> 곺 ,  곺

   ! )
Ƴ      (,  ) )        - . ,         ,  5-  ,     .  )

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> 곺 ,  곺

----------


## andy

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FeLuAWBmgWo

  , ,

----------


## Condor

*Jedi_Lee*,         :D

----------


## Merry Corpse

,     )))

----------


## Condor

*Merry Corpse*,   ? .   ? .   ? .

----------


## Merry Corpse

*Condor*,       .  ,     ))    ,    -    ))

----------


## Tiramisu

> 

    48-52,   60- .

----------


## 23q

> ,    -    ))

    ?

----------


## k

> 

   ,

----------


## Condor

*k*,   .    .          .         ,   ^_^

----------


## 23q

,       .   - -)

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## AlexDS

-  ...        ...
   .  ,    . 
        " ",      .

----------

.    .,  ,  ,   .     ,       .    ,    ,    ,   .      ,   .

----------


## andy

> -  ...        ...
>    .  ,    . 
>         " ",      .

    /?       !

----------


## AlexDS

> /?       !

  ...   -  ))))     )))))

----------


## Karen

,  ,  .    ?

----------


## andy

> ...   -  ))))     )))))

  ...   

> ,  ,  .    ?

  , ,

----------


## Karen

> , ,

         .

----------


## Tiramisu

> -  ...        ...
>    .  ,    .

  ,     ,     ,    .      .

----------


## Tiramisu

plus size

----------


## 79

> plus size

     ,   , ...

----------


## Tiramisu

- 64-   68-   .

----------


## Tiramisu

,    ))).

----------


## Jedi_Lee

*Tiramisu*, ...   ?         ...     ,         ,     -      ...   **:    ...   ,     ...    ? ?       ...  ,  ...    ,     ""    +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++          
...     ,  -    - ...     ,   ...

----------


## Pentax

> ,    ))).

       ?  "",        (   - ).   .

----------


## Condor

*Jedi_Lee*,               .       -     .        ,     !          ()  ().        .

----------


## les

!  !    ?

----------


## les

,    ,   .
      ,    .   ,   "".
           .
,             ' (      ,   ),         .
.....      .

----------


## andy

> ,    ,   .
>       ,    .   ,   "".
>            .
> ,             ' (      ,   ),         .
> .....      .

----------


## Karen

> ,   )

    !    ?     ?        .     '  ?

----------


## andy

> !    ?     ?        .     '  ?

  , ,  ,

----------


## les

> 

     .   ,            ...  

> !    ?     ?        .     '  ?

    ,   :  

> _, , _ , **

  Karen,    (    ),      ,  .
   ,   -    .      .

----------


## 23q

> ?         ...     ,         ,     -      ...

      ?

----------


## Karen

> Karen,    (    ),      ,  .
>    ,   -    .      .

  
*les*,         .

----------


## les

**:     

> *les*,         .

  ,  .... !     

> https://lady.mail.ru/ext/pic/111553/

     ,   ,    !

----------


## Tiramisu

> Tiramisu, ...   ?         ...

  12 "" -      .    

> ,     ""

    ,    .   

> 

  ,  "  "   .  .   

> -

        ? ,  .     , , ,      .   

> ,   ,    !

  *les*,   , ,          ?   ? 
     ...    . 
  :       ?   ? ))) 
 ,  ,  ,           "".

----------


## les

> ? ,  .     , , ,      .

  .            ',          .  

> *les*,   , ,          ?   ?

  ! !!! , ,  ,   - ! ,   ,       .        .
        ,   .  

> ...    .

     ......     ,     .
,     ,      .  

> :       ?   ? )))
>  ,  ,  ,           "".

  1)     ,   ;
2)  ,       ;
3)    ,     ,     ;
4)    ;
5)         ,        ,         -   .

----------


## Tiramisu

> -

     

> 

        .    ...   

> -   .

        - .        .

----------


## les

> .    ...

  ,           ....
    ""  ,     " "       "".
" "  ',     ,   - ,        䳿  "".
        .    ,     .    ,      .
   ,  ,  " "        ,   .   ,    ,    ""   .
       .
 ,  ,             .

----------


## Tiramisu

> ,      .

     . 
  ,      ,  ,    . ,       . 
 .       .      ,      .       (    )?  
     ( ),       ,    .    ,     : ,  ,    ,   .

----------


## alexx76

> :       ?   ? )))

   .. )   

> ,           ....
>     ""  ,     " "       "".
> " "  ',     ,   - ,        䳿  "".
>         .    ,     .    ,      .
>    ,  ,  " "        ,   .   ,    ,    ""   .
>        .
>  ,  ,             .

      .. ))        ..         .        !!..

----------


## les

> .. ))        ..         .        !!..

  ,   :      ,   볺,     ,    " "?   ?
         ,       ?  -   :    ,       .

----------


## 23q

.    906090   .

----------


## Tiramisu

> -   :    ,

      - .     :  - .     ,   .    ,     (             ).   .

----------


## 23q



----------


## RAMM

.  .

----------


## 23q



----------


## les

.
     .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LFvXdRpXzJg#t=401

   

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ToSxfKT5Hc

----------


## 23q

!

----------


## Tiramisu

> ! http://s00.yaplakal.com/pics/pics_or.../9/4966960.jpg

      )).

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Karen

> http://img0.joyreactor.cc/pics/post/...l-1942358.jpeg

      ...

----------


## 23q

...

----------


## Tiramisu

> ...

     " ",  (((.

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> (((.

----------


## Condor

*Tiramisu*,   ,         "  "   ,         ,                 .  .

----------


## Karen

*Jedi_Lee*,    Xenical.   ,     .   " "    !

----------


## Merry Corpse

> ! http://s00.yaplakal.com/pics/pics_or.../9/4966960.jpg

   ,           ...   )

----------


## les

> ,           ...   )

    ....  -  .

----------


## 23q



----------


## GVL224

> http://s00.yaplakal.com/pics/pics_or.../8/5126810.jpg

  !?!?!?  ?

----------


## Karen

> !?!?!?  ?

    ?

----------


## Jedi_Lee

...,     +

----------


## Karen

*Jedi_Lee*,   .  .      .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> Jedi_Lee,   .  .      .

  ... ,   ...- " "... " ,   "   ...   !        .

----------


## 23q

.   )))

----------


## Karen

> .   )))

     !!!

----------


## 23q

!

----------


## Sky

> !!!

   
****
      ?

----------


## 23q

!

----------


## Karen

*Sky*,      -  .   .   

> ?

     .

----------


## Tiramisu

> ,

    ,  .   

> ?

   .

----------

